
Scientists Use DNA to Expose the World's Top 3 Illegal Ivory Cartels - adamnemecek
https://www.inverse.com/article/49121-illegal-ivory-trade-exposed-by-dna-tests
======
inverness2018
"As it stands, the illegal ivory trade results in the deaths of 40,000
elephants each year. There are only about 400,000 left in Africa in total,
according to the scientists’ best estimate, which means we’re losing one-tenth
of our elephants each year. At this rate, there soon won’t be any elephants
left to poach."

This is so sad.

